
Ask HN: IKEA desk for a programmer's home-office? - KRuchan
- Ikea only, please. 
- Must haves: large space to move around and spread legs&#x2F;sit cross-legged or to use a rolling chair. Sturdy finish that will survive Bay Area apartment moves.
- Must have: space to add extra hardware, cables for someone who works frequently with electronics and bare-boards. 
- Nice to have: left-handed table-top design, left-handed drawers. 
- Nice to have: sit-stand desk.  
- Not a problem: Budget, space.<p>The Ikea Bekant is currently top of list, are there better alternatives?  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ikea.com&#x2F;ca&#x2F;en&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;products&#x2F;10252912&#x2F;#&#x2F;30252911
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ikea.com&#x2F;ca&#x2F;en&#x2F;catalog&#x2F;products&#x2F;10253025&#x2F;#&#x2F;10253025
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
I envy your list of non-issues.

